# Stoudimire--- best pick in draft. Jacobson---Best Shooter in the Draft?



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

AMARE STOUDIMIRE could be the best player in the draft
A.) Amare Stoudimire is the type of player that we all will look back on this draft and see that he will be the best overall player taken in this draft. Twice so far in the summer league he has out played drew gooden and made him look like a sorry white boy who can't jump. I have watched these games and so far in the summer league he is averaging 19 pts a game. Secondly he had a dunk last night worthy of plays of the year in which he jumped OVER DREW GOODEN and slammed it through that left everybody in the pyramid standing and cheering!!!!Bottom line he is going to make an impact this year and in 2 or 3 years look for him to have a break out season.
B.) Casey Jacobson who you said is a slow white guy and couldn't see why the suns drafted him, had a chance to play against Mike Dunleavy. In case anyone missed it, Jacobson DOMINATED dunleavy every time down the court. Casey eanded up with 35 pts for the game and right now he is averaging 16 pts a game!!! He is a spitting image of 4 time all star Dan Marjle!!! 
So what do you think?????


----------



## RyGuY43084 (Jul 15, 2002)

i did want to add that i have been attending the summer league games and EVERYONE should be very excited because they are a VERY EXCITEING TEAm
but i want to see if anyone thinks we should trade anyone....or keep the team as is


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

Laker fan here...but I wanted to let you guys know that Stoudemire is going to be nasty. He was clearly the most physically gifted player I saw in the summer league games. He was above the rim on every rebound and shot and he didn't back down at all. Also, Joe Johnson was pretty much doing whatever he wanted to do with the ball. Not a bad future over there...Marion, Stoudemire, Johnson, Tsakalidis, and Jacobsen.


----------



## TerpSam (Jul 22, 2002)

The Suns need to get rid of marbury quick. I don't care what numbers he gets, they need a true point guard that can run the offense. They had that in Kidd, but things just didn't work out with him. I have seen Marbury play many times this season, and though he is a great player, he would be better off playing two on a team with a big point guard (to avoid matchup problems on defense).


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

And why dont u suggest Penny move to the point then Marbury at the 2?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by *John *
> And why dont u suggest Penny move to the point then Marbury at the 2?


THAT would make sense to me, as Penny makes sound decisions on the offensive end. Marbury would have great numbers if Penny was making the decisions as a pg, imo.


----------



## cmd34 (Jul 17, 2002)

I have always wondered what Marbury would do without the responsibilities of the point guard....


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Marbury would probably refuse the move. There was rumors of him doing that when he was in Jersey, but he would also respond to them by saying: "I'm a pointguard, not a shooting guard."


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

*What do you guys want from him?*

Don't ask for a better point. We had Kidd, the leagues number 1 and werent much better. Starbury had somewhere around 8 assists a game, thats pretty good for a guy getting 20 some points. The problem is our only other go to guy is Matrix. Once Amare develops into and NBA monster we are a playoff team. Don't expect him to come in and dominate quick though, hes too young and too raw right now.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I think Stoudemire is the star of this draft. I would have picked him top 5 easily.

A big kid, with major athleticism and strength, who not only wants to be a good player, he wants to be "the greatest ever". That kind of confidence is what makes legends. Not to mention he's got a mean streak.

I'd say Amare is an All-Star by his 3rd year.

And Jacobsen is a great pick. Should at the least be a good scorer off the bench. He isnt as bad defensively or atheltically as people seem to think.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Quick thing about Stoudamire though (who I think will be a good/very good player... but not the best player in the draft)

What's one thing about him that makes him a better NBA prospect than Hilario?

Hilario is bigger, stronger, and more athletic... along with being an incredibly hard worker as well.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

First off, I dont think Hilario is bigger, stronger, or more athletic than Stoudemire. He might be a touch taller, but not by much. Hilario has longer arms, but Stoudemire is a superior and more explosive leaper. 

As far as strength, they look about the same.. but Stoudemire is much more chiseled.

Stoudemire wants to be "the best ever" .. of course, that wont happen, but with the attributes he already has, with that kind of confidence and drive, no reason to believe he wont be one the best.

The game I saw today, Hilario looked good at times, but he also looked like he had major stone hands. He dropped like 5 passes that should have been dunks.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Quick vitals on the two: 

(all official statistics from Chicago pre-draft camp)

Hilario Stoudamire
Height (with shoes): 6'10.25 6'10
Weight: 253 233
Reach: 7'4.25 7'1.75
Bench-reps of 185: 16 12
Vertical: 34 35.5
3/4 court sprint: 3.19 3.25
Lane Agility drill: 10.73 11.19
Athletic rank for draft: 2 12

(edited note: spacing didn't work. The chart looked much nicer when I wrote it)

Some differences aren't significant enough to matter... but Hilario has the advantage in every category but vertical.

Hilario really is bigger, stronger, and a better athlete than Stoudamire.

And as for how he's doing in summer camps... they're both 19, and should be given plenty of time to develop actual skills.... but if you want to talk about one game, at the Goodwill games (last year, if I remember correctly) Hilario more than held is own vs. Team USA.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Those stats may be all true, but in my opinion, watching them on the court, Stoudemire looks more athletic to me.

It may be that Stoudemire knows how to use his athleticism more. But that is my opinion.

You can't take those camp stats as religion either. Most of those things are too close to even make a difference.


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

Even if they are close enough to be the same... already being a solid 250pounds at age 19 (while still being an incredible athlete) is enough to make him a better prospect now than Stoudamire is.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I'm not disputing he'll be a solid prospect at all. I don't believe he'll ever be a bigtime offensive threat. I would expect him to end up with a career somewhere between Mutombo and Mourning.

I don't agree with you about him being better than Stoudemire though, although it is based solely upon my opinions seeing each play.

I would be willing to be that Stoudemire ends up with a more prolific career than Hilario.

But this is not really an argument that can be won, at least not now.


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

Hilario and Stoudamire is a draw, but in the mean time, I'd have to say Stoudemire, but who knows........


----------

